# S.T.A.R  Archery Team Coming Soon



## waits (Mar 21, 2008)

Beware the S.T.A.R Archery team is coming soon. I will keep it clean and call it the Smack Talking Archery Rednecks. We are in the recruiting phase but will be showing up at a tournament near you. Holla


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 22, 2008)

waits said:


> Beware the S.T.A.R Archery team is coming soon. I will keep it clean and call it the Smack Talking Archery Rednecks. We are in the recruiting phase but will be showing up at a tournament near you. Holla



im shakinn in me boots

ha bring it smack wackin rednex


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 22, 2008)

What no invite.........I see how it is..........


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 22, 2008)

smack talking extrodenaire,that is.Scores don't lie.Part of the s.t.a.r. team.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 22, 2008)

fatboy BA said:


> smack talking extrodenaire,that is.Scores don't lie.Part of the s.t.a.r. team.



pro novice bull  that yall pull dont count


----------



## waits (Mar 22, 2008)

*We got one*

Looks like the S.T.A.R Archery team faired pretty well today I know we got one win. Holla


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 22, 2008)

one win &several top runners for a while now.Ain't no surprise


----------



## dmedd (Mar 22, 2008)

*re*



waits said:


> Beware the S.T.A.R Archery team is coming soon. I will keep it clean and call it the Smack Talking Archery Rednecks. We are in the recruiting phase but will be showing up at a tournament near you. Holla



Team Dread will be at a shoot in your neck of the woods real soon!! Better ask somebody!!


Team Dread......Dominating the white and red stake all over the South!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 22, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> pro novice bull  that yall pull dont count



Like mama always said, proof's in the puddin', puddin!!! Come shoot with us anytime, you're more than welcome to!! Ain't no "pro novice's" in the bunch, you're still young, you'll learn!!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 23, 2008)

pro novice ? need to shoot from white stake with the grown folks YA HEAR ME that goes for ol 589 to! HOLLA


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 23, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> pro novice ? need to shoot from white stake with the grown folks YA HEAR ME that goes for ol 589 to! HOLLA



10-4....Holla


----------



## young gunna (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh lord here we go agaiiiin!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 23, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Like mama always said, proof's in the puddin', puddin!!! Come shoot with us anytime, you're more than welcome to!! Ain't no "pro novice's" in the bunch, you're still young, you'll learn!!



hey watch out for that hatchet head


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> hey watch out for that hatchet head



I'm still standin' ain't I!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 23, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> I'm still standin' ain't I!!



does it look better today?
and does it still match your x force


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> does it look better today?
> and does it still match your x force



YEP!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 23, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> YEP!!!



thats new avatar material


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 23, 2008)

Alligood can shoot good blindfolded. He's the man.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 24, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> thats new avatar material



I'm not changing my avatar, but here it is!! It looks much better today than it did Sat and Sun. You can see where I got cut, and the eye socket is still puffy. The purple not only matched my X Force, it matched my shirt and tie I wore to church yesterday!! It is starting to turn a little yellow around the edge.
If you haven't heard about what happened, Steve and I were setting targets Friday afternoon, and he was hammering on the back end of one of the targets to set it all the way down, with a hatchet. Without any warning, the head of the hatchet came flying off and hit me just under the right eye, about where the cut is. I went from upright to on my face in about 1/2 a second!! I wasn't knocked out, but it was mighty close! After a few minutes, I was able to stand up and we went back to the shop and cleaned it up and put a bandaid on it. I have been accused of having a hard head, but it ain't that hard!!! I spent most of Sat and Sun with a headache, but all is good now. I'm going to the eye doc just to make sure the bone around my eye socket is intact. My back teeth on the upper jaw are very sore, and it hurts to chew. But never fear, I'll be alright!!! Poor Steve thought he had killed me at first, I went down so quick! It made for a very interesting few minutes!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 24, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> I'm not changing my avatar, but here it is!! It looks much better today than it did Sat and Sun. You can see where I got cut, and the eye socket is still puffy. The purple not only matched my X Force, it matched my shirt and tie I wore to church yesterday!! It is starting to turn a little yellow around the edge.
> If you haven't heard about what happened, Steve and I were setting targets Friday afternoon, and he was hammering on the back end of one of the targets to set it all the way down, with a hatchet. Without any warning, the head of the hatchet came flying off and hit me just under the right eye, about where the cut is. I went from upright to on my face in about 1/2 a second!! I wasn't knocked out, but it was mighty close! After a few minutes, I was able to stand up and we went back to the shop and cleaned it up and put a bandaid on it. I have been accused of having a hard head, but it ain't that hard!!! I spent most of Sat and Sun with a headache, but all is good now. I'm going to the eye doc just to make sure the bone around my eye socket is intact. My back teeth on the upper jaw are very sore, and it hurts to chew. But never fear, I'll be alright!!! Poor Steve thought he had killed me at first, I went down so quick! It made for a very interesting few minutes!!!



iT was prettier sat.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 24, 2008)

We see how Steve treats buddies that are their to help.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 24, 2008)

Whoa dude, that sounds very painful. I hope you make a quick recovery.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 24, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Whoa dude, that sounds very painful. I hope you make a quick recovery.



the diff between sat and today  is HUGE


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 24, 2008)

man, if that would've been a direct blow to your mouth, you'd be toofless!!

Glad you're alright.

I thought you were going to say the old backtension gotcha


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 24, 2008)

3darcher said:


> man, if that would've been a direct blow to your mouth, you'd be toofless!!
> 
> Glad you're alright.
> 
> I thought you were going to say the old backtension gotcha



 I ain't tried one yet!! The result might be the same!


----------



## waits (Mar 24, 2008)

*S.T.A.R Pics*

S.T.A.R pics from this weekend. Little Jersey ga boy B.Hill four 14's in his first shoot ever.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 24, 2008)

waits said:


> S.T.A.R pics from this weekend. Little Jersey ga boy B.Hill four 14's in his first shoot ever.



good shootin to the youngin


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 25, 2008)

way to go BC proud of you good shooting THATS MY BOY


----------



## hansel (Mar 26, 2008)

Are any of the S.T.A.R. guys that are scoring so well in the 3-D going to give Hiawatha Hills a try????

I think it will  so of ya


----------



## waits (Mar 26, 2008)

Where can we find a schedule? We would love to give it a try. The tougher the better,thats why we love Hilsman.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 26, 2008)

waits said:


> Where can we find a schedule? We would love to give it a try. The tougher the better,thats why we love Hilsman.



Das right!! When can we go shoot it??? HOLLA!!!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 26, 2008)

*re*

Cool avatar Davey Boy!!! AKA...Foam Killer


----------



## hansel (Mar 26, 2008)

waits said:


> Where can we find a schedule? We would love to give it a try. The tougher the better,thats why we love Hilsman.




If you mean Hiawatha Hills just go anytime, just give Don or his wife a call before going.


----------



## waits (Mar 27, 2008)

*pledge*

I will pledge $.05 per point shot at this weekends tournament for Baby Autumn moon. I challenge all other teams to do the same. Shoot 200 and give a extra $10.00. Or if $.01 per point fits your budget thats fine lets raise all the money we can. This means alot to the S.T.A.R. Archery Team. A man is no bigger than when he is on his knees praying. The Waits family continues to keep Autumn in thier prayers. lets join together to help. Holla!!!


----------



## JWH (Mar 29, 2008)

benefit shoot for autumn shot 202 
3-12 and 2-14


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 30, 2008)

thats my boy holla!


----------

